# HMF Dual Exhaust Comparison (with/without quiet cores)



## 1000gade (Sep 10, 2014)

HMF Exhaust Sound Test (with and without quiet cores) - YouTube


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Pretty cool.


----------



## beepin (Aug 28, 2014)

Without quiet core sounds better for me, clear difference.


----------

